# Automatic Update FreeBSD & Jails From Sources in BackGround



## bryn1u (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey,

Process updating is:

```
# rm -rf /usr/obj     
# cd /usr/src
# svnlite update
# make buildworld       
# make kernel           
# make installworld     (for jail make installworld DESTDIR=/jails/Oksymoron)
# mergemaster -Ui      (for jail make mergemaster -Ui -D /jails/Oksymoron)    
# shutdown -r now
# cd /usr/src
# make check-old
```

`mergemaster -Ui` asks a lot of questions, so how can I add default answer example 'delete'

I want to add this all process to cron but I don't how  to do it with showing questions on screen.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Automatic Update FreeBSD & Jails From Sources in BackGro*



			
				bryn1u said:
			
		

> I want to add this all process to cron but I don't how  to do it with showing questions on screen.


Don't do this process automatically. It may run quite nicely but if there's _any_ kind of issue you'll end up with a completely hosed system. Just do it by hand.


----------



## bryn1u (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Automatic Update FreeBSD & Jails From Sources in BackGro*

Yes, i know but i'm using Stable version of FreeBSD and there are so many and so often updates and i don't have a enough strength to update day by day. Ehhhh


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Automatic Update FreeBSD & Jails From Sources in BackGro*

Read the man page for mergemaster(8).  There are two ways to speed it up tremendously.  First, see the options -U and -i.  These options let it automatically upgrade unmodified files, which is likely to be most of them.  This only asks a lot of questions the first time, after that, it will fly past.  Then read about /etc/mergemaster.rc to have it skip over files that should not be updated.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Automatic Update FreeBSD & Jails From Sources in BackGro*



			
				bryn1u said:
			
		

> Yes, i know but i'm using Stable version of FreeBSD and there are so many and so often updates and i don't have a enough strength to update day by day. Ehhhh


You don't need to update it every day.


----------



## kpa (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Automatic Update FreeBSD & Jails From Sources in BackGro*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> bryn1u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really don't want to do automated updates on a stable branch. What you want to do instead is first read the commit logs at https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/<yourversion> and possibly take a look at the freebsd-stable mailing list for any recent problem reports and only then decide if you need to and want to update. We are talking about a development branch of FreeBSD and there is always a possibility that some change results in an unbootable system after the update.


----------

